# Ohio Fun Show 9/22/12



## Patch (Aug 3, 2011)

The APBT Club of Ohio Fun Show 9-22-12 

The American Pit Bull Terrier Club of Ohio will be hosting a fun show on Sept. 22nd 2012. 

The location: 

Riverside Park and Fields
3969 Round Bottom RD
Cincinnati, Ohio 45244

The events will begin @12:00pm. For more information contact JD @ 513-307-8729 or myself through the site. We look forward to seeing you all there!


----------

